# In search of a sick engine.....



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I am about to do a swap... but i wanna know if i can bolt a VR6 or a G60 tranny to the W8? and can you put some pics of your engines with dimensions and the weight of the engine it self? 
Oh and what other trannys can i bolt to the W8? 
if is doable... i can get it done for waterfest. let me know


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*

guys you should put at least a pic for your forum...
and this is gotta be the newest forum on the text.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*

This forum has been here for quite some time... And who cares about pictures, they just seem to slow things down. As for swap ideas, I don't think a W8 would fit your Rado... maybe as a mid engine swap, but that would be shady at best. And as far as linking a tranny up, the only trannies that would fit are the factory tiptronic and 6 speed, as well as the Audi S4 tip and 6 speed. 
Oh and in case you didn't know, the W8 is a longitudinal engine as opposed to a transverse like your rado.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_ I don't think a W8 would fit your Rado... maybe as a mid engine swap, but that would be shady at best. And as far as linking a tranny up, the only trannies that would fit are the factory tiptronic and 6 speed, as well as the Audi S4 tip and 6 speed. 
Oh and in case you didn't know, the W8 is a longitudinal engine as opposed to a transverse like your rado.

bro, trust me when i tell you that if i want the engine to go in , it WILL go in... besides , is might go in an MK2 golf... 
again... Does any one knows the actual weight of the engine.?
and dimensions... and what kind of 6 speed will go in there, could i use a MKIV TD Golf 6 speed? if it bolts to the engine i can make motor mounts and brakets and cut the frame of the car if i need to.


----------



## Marco Pardi (Jun 14, 2002)

I don't know the weight of my W8 engine. But, I do know the off the shelf price: $17,500.00. I very much doubt you could find a junked W8, and with a working engine, at a price that we would normally consider a sane way to boost performance..


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Marco Pardi)*

for what i wanna do to it, it doesnt need to have manifolds, in or out and or brackets or alternator or a/c , pretty much only a water pump and a oil pump, the rest would be custom made anyways... so not one person knows the weight on this engine... well then , tell me the features of the engine it self.. for example how much can i rev it to.. and can i find cams for it. and does it have any tipe of variable timing or something that is not common to other Vw's engines.. or a different intake manifold , like a VSR or Shrick? 
I really wanna know.. I am looking for an engine swap that hasnt been done yet. and customizing it to the limit







may be go carbs or ITB's ..


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*

Don't know the actual weight of the motor but I heard it's only 20 pounds heavier than the 30V V6 fully dressed.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

I am curious to know if you still plan on making your car front motor/front drive. If so, I just realized why nobody posts in here, Because people that post in here seem to have no idea of what they are talking about.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (patatron)*

Yeah thanks... and I guess you are the all knowing guru of W8 info???
Wow I really don't know much about the W8 and I don't claim to. I really wish you could enlighten us with your knowledge.


_Modified by CoolWhiteWolfsburg at 7:12 AM 9-10-2004_


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
bro, trust me when i tell you that if i want the engine to go in , it WILL go in... besides , is might go in an MK2 golf... 
again... Does any one knows the actual weight of the engine.?
and dimensions... and what kind of 6 speed will go in there, could i use a MKIV TD Golf 6 speed? if it bolts to the engine i can make motor mounts and brakets and cut the frame of the car if i need to.









Why put an engine in a golf that is worth 3 times what the golf is worth? I can under stand a VR6 or a turbo 20V, but W8? - it is so heavy to!
If you want a sleeper - put a turbo
If you want low end get a 24V
Well goodluck anyways


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (tdi2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi2vr6* »_
Why put an engine in a golf that is worth 3 times what the golf is worth? I can under stand a VR6 or a turbo 20V, but W8? - it is so heavy to!

this we dont know yet.
nobody seems to know the weight of this engine.. 
I dont think i'll be doing the swap anymore.. I cant, you see, when you make a swap that no one has done you need to do a lot of reaserch first, and if this forum is all i got...... then i wont do it.
you guys dont seem to know anything about your engine.
I can always put a 16vT on it an blow everybody away... but i wanned to hear the sound of the 8 cylinders under carburators.








now that is cool..
if the engine where to be an all aluminum engine, maybe i woundt weight too much, but no one knows this either.
and as far as the price of the car... go to waterfest, for once, see all the beautiful mk2 and see why i wanna do somethig different. before you do this... i dont need your opinion saying bad thing about the mk2. (calling it cheaper) the v8 i can get it for may be 2 grand.
have you heard of a junk yard?








one more thing i just remembered, 
VW originally built a jetta IV with a w8 as a prototype to compite against the M3. i guess they never got around making it into production, but if it fits on a jetta, it fits on a gof.












_Modified by xtremevdub at 3:54 PM 9-15-2004_


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*

I have never seen the Jatta W8 protoype, it does peak my interest tho. As far as size goes, I'd highly recommend a mid engine fitment. The W8 may be short in length due to its uniques layout, but it is very tall compared to other engines of its size. My guess is that it wouldn't stand a chance at fitting under the hood of a Rado. 
I dunno about the carb idea, I would keep the engine as clost to stock as possible, they cost a mint to replace. A chip and custom pulleys would be givens for this install. As far as a transmission goes I have heard that the '99-02 S4 2.7TT has the same 6speed manual transmission. The 2.7TT V6 is essentially a a 2.8L 30V V6 with thicker block to handle the boost. Using this train of thought, it is feasible to fit a V6 Passat FWD transmission to a W8 engine. I also recall seeing a B5 Passat with a 2.7T swap running FWD. The user's name was FrankensteinVW.
I believe the W8 is an all aluminum engine. I don't know the weight but can estimate that it is about 200lbs heavier than the V6.


----------



## backpacker (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
this we dont know yet.
nobody seems to know the weight of this engine.. 
I dont think i'll be doing the swap anymore.. I cant, you see, when you make a swap that no one has done you need to do a lot of reaserch first, and if this forum is all i got...... then i wont do it.
you guys dont seem to know anything about your engine.
I can always put a 16vT on it an blow everybody away... but i wanned to hear the sound of the 8 cylinders under carburators.








now that is cool..
if the engine where to be an all aluminum engine, maybe i woundt weight too much, but no one knows this either.
and as far as the price of the car... go to waterfest, for once, see all the beautiful mk2 and see why i wanna do somethig different. before you do this... i dont need your opinion saying bad thing about the mk2. (calling it cheaper) the v8 i can get it for may be 2 grand.
have you heard of a junk yard?








one more thing i just remembered, 
VW originally built a jetta IV with a w8 as a prototype to compite against the M3. i guess they never got around making it into production, but if it fits on a jetta, it fits on a gof.








_Modified by xtremevdub at 3:54 PM 9-15-2004_

if you were serious about finding out the weight and doing the swap, one might think you could, say, contact the manufacturer to find out the details as opposed to general bragging about your swapping skills....
while, true, i may not know the precise weight of the lug nuts on the BBS rims, i cant imagine i could care. why on earth would any of us know the weight of the engine? what a silly piece of information.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (backpacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backpacker* »_
why on earth would any of us know the weight of the engine? what a silly piece of information.

you have to be kidding me..... right???








weight balance, power to weight ratio.... it was gonna go in an MK2, dont wanna mess the balance on the car too much. if the power to weight ratio doent justify the swap.... must i go on??? 
BTW go to any other engine forum here on vortex and they'll tell you the info i need. They DO know how much their lugnuts weight. go to the G60 or the mk2, or the 16V these people know about their stuff. unlike, you perhaps?? 
If you dont have any usefull info... why post? 
to whom it may concern.....
I dont wanna offend anybody, but you guys seem to know less about your stuff than the MKIV drivers....
(ouuch!)


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
you have to be kidding me..... right???








dont wanna mess the balance on the car too much.


You don't want to mess with the balance of the car 'too' much, yet you want to put a W8 in the car? 
Hmmm.....lets put a V6 in a Civic SI hatchback, or why not try a corvette LT1 in a Kia?


----------



## passatW86sp (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (tdi2vr6)*

About finding an engine there was one on ebay for sale just yeasturday for $800 in mint condition aside from a small carck in the intake manifold.


----------



## Vidd1 (Sep 22, 2004)

look... xtremevdub...
QUOTE:
"I cant, you see, when you make a swap that no one has done you need to do a lot of reaserch first, and if this forum is all i got...... then i wont do it.
you guys dont seem to know anything about your engine."
QUOTE:
Before you go harping on how people here do not know anything about their cars, and going on about the "lack" of info here... Why not try looking yourself... It seems that you want everyone else to do your "reaserch" for you.







How do you expect to be able to accomplish this little engine swap feat seeing as you know little yourself on VW engine designs. We're thinking you should come up with a new nick... "lessxtremevdub" may be a better fit.

Straight from VW's website:
TYPE 8–cylinder, 72˚ V, gasoline
Bore 3.31 in; 84.0 mm
Stroke 3.55 in; 90.2 mm
Displacement 244.0 in ; 3,999 cm
Compression Ratio 10.8:1
Horsepower (SAE) @ rpm 270 @ 6,000 (202 kW @ 6,000)
Max. torque, lbs-ft @ rpm 273 @ 2,750 (370 Nm @ 2,750)
Go look up the rest of the info on their site yourself. There is plenty...
Cheers









_Modified by Vidd1 at 2:14 PM 9-22-2004_


_Modified by Vidd1 at 2:14 PM 9-22-2004_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
I dont wanna offend anybody, but you guys seem to know less about your stuff than the MKIV drivers....(ouuch!)










The engine is already in my car so I have no real need to know it's weight. Like I posted above, all I know is it's within 20 pounds of the 30V V6... Sorry I can't be of more information to you. Maybe the other forums knowing more about engine weight is due to more engine swaps happening in those forums...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vidd1* »_look... xtremevdub...
How do you expect to be able to accomplish this *little engine swap feat *seeing as you know little yourself on VW engine designs. We're thinking you should come up with a new nick... "lessxtremevdub" may be a better fit.
 Man, you are such a hater. in a gayish kind of way..







you obiously havent done an engine swap to say that putting a W8 on a Mk2 is an easy thing. 
so no more comments for you. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Vidd1* »_Straight from VW's website:
TYPE 8–cylinder, 72˚ V, gasoline
Bore 3.31 in; 84.0 mm
Stroke 3.55 in; 90.2 mm
Displacement 244.0 in ; 3,999 cm
Compression Ratio 10.8:1
Horsepower (SAE) @ rpm 270 @ 6,000 (202 kW @ 6,000)
Max. torque, lbs-ft @ rpm 273 @ 2,750 (370 Nm @ 2,750)


SEE???? People Talk so much crap and they dont even know the weight on this yet.










_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_
The engine is already in my car so I have no real need to know it's weight. Like I posted above, all I know is it's within 20 pounds of the 30V V6... Sorry I can't be of more information to you. *Maybe the other forums knowing more about engine weight is due to more engine swaps happening in those forums..*.








 *BINGO!!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At least somebody made a sincere effort to help. Thanks, like i said i am no longer doing that swap, i am gonna do something a little *easier*... 1.816v head + 2.0 ABA bottom + G60 or BBM S/C and custom intake Manifold.








BTW nice CR on that W8. for a N/A enguine.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by xtremevdub at 8:24 PM 9-22-2004_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*

There was a MK I GTI floating around with a Cadillac Northstar V8 under the hood so where there's a will...








Now if I could just convince HPA Motor Sports to slap 2 turbos under my hood....


----------



## AkAl (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (VWGUY4EVER)*

the W8 engine is about 50 lbs lighter than the V6.


----------



## Vidd1 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*

"SEE???? People Talk so much crap and they dont even know the weight on this yet."
Dude... I gave you some info, and told you where to get the rest...








"Man, you are such a hater. in a gayish kind of way.. you obiously havent done an engine swap to say that putting a W8 on a Mk2 is an easy thing.
so no more comments for you."
I was more or less poking fun at you. I'm far from being a "hater".
ah, and you are correct! I have not done a W8 engine swap... Never said I had... you're welcome to go back and look at my post if you wish... It's not in there... Anyway... I'm done...











_Modified by Vidd1 at 4:01 PM 9-23-2004_


----------



## Vidd1 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (AkAl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AkAl* »_the W8 engine is about 50 lbs lighter than the V6.









Shhh... I was keeping him guessing


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*

Found this somewhere today on the internet. I know you said you were over it but this might be of interest.
W8 engine weight: 
""Making this engine lightweight (190kg)""
Found it in this article http://www.europeancarweb.com/...assat/
Cheers!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (SKEEMEISTER)*


_Quote »_this we dont know yet.
Nobody seems to know the weight of this engine.. 

410 lbs wet

_Quote »_but i wanned to hear the sound of the 8 cylinders under carburators. 
now that is cool..

You can't carb this engine, the manifold is too complex to accept fuel as well as air.

_Quote »_you obiously havent done an engine swap to say that putting a W8 on a Mk2 is an easy thing

Not to be a ****, but it sounds like you haven't either. I've swapped 1.8T's and VR6's into MK1's and a Audi 10V Turbo into a Fox. I know my swaps and I know that the W8 into a Golf is more trouble than it's worth. If you have $40k to blow, I have 2 words for you... stock market.

_Quote »_if the engine where to be an all aluminum engine, maybe i woundt weight too much, but no one knows this either.

Iron block, aluminum head

_Quote »_VW originally built a jetta IV with a w8 as a prototype to compite against the M3. 

No they did not. The different intake manifold confused the contact that was spying. It was later confirmed that it was a 24V VR6.
You will not be able to bolt up a G-60, VR6 or 1.8T tranny to it. It is longitunindal first off, second, nothing lines up.
Ask me how I know? I have a W8 in the garage and a MK4 Golf with no engine in the bay next to it. They are both for sale as the R32 is a cheaper investment. Note, the R32 is a cheaper investment.



_Modified by VertigoGTI at 6:05 PM 9-29-2004_


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (SKEEMEISTER)*


_Quote »_this we dont know yet.
Nobody seems to know the weight of this engine.. 

410 lbs wet

_Quote »_but i wanned to hear the sound of the 8 cylinders under carburators. 
now that is cool..

You can't carb this engine, the manifold is too complex to accept fuel as well as air.

_Quote »_if the engine where to be an all aluminum engine, maybe i woundt weight too much, but no one knows this either.

Iron block, aluminum head

_Quote »_VW originally built a jetta IV with a w8 as a prototype to compite against the M3. 

No they did not. The different intake manifold confused the contact that was spying. It was later confirmed that it was a 24V VR6.
You will not be able to bolt up a G-60, VR6 or 1.8T tranny to it. It is longitunindal first off, second, nothing lines up.
Ask me how I know? I have a W8 in the garage and a MK4 Golf with no engine in the bay next to it. They are both for sale as the R32 is a cheaper investment. Note, the R32 is a cheaper investment.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_
You can't carb this engine, the manifold is too complex to accept fuel as well as air.


well at least it seems that "you" know your stuff, but not to be an ass or anything.... but you can carb just about any engine. and like in *most* carb tranformations, you dont use the factory intake manifold.
again i am no longer doing this swap for the lack of info on it, may be i would wait to see an R36 ? you do know about those, right?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
well at least it seems that "you" know your stuff, but not to be an ass or anything.... but you can carb just about any engine. and like in *most* carb tranformations, you dont use the factory intake manifold.


Yup, I know. But how would you get around the variable volume intake?

_Quote »_
again i am no longer doing this swap for the lack of info on it, may be i would wait to see an R36 ? you do know about those, right?









Yes, I do.







What's your point?


----------



## Groundskeeper (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*

Haha! This kid is hilarious


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (Groundskeeper)*

ive only done one engine swap so i dont know very much but props to vertigogti for knowin his stuff


----------



## InProJettar (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (vdubmike2)*

I'm not taking sides on this, but this pic is for all those people that think it can't be done. Once again, not picking sides, but if you have enough $$$ you can do anything...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (InProJettar)*









*THANK YOU.* Now if he would have used carbs instead of EFI he could of done away with the stand alone and the coil packs... sicker sound too and a lot less $$$. That was the whole reason for the swap, excep that i wanned to keep it all german if posible. and if a 32v North Star fits (V8) a W8 should have even more room. Does this makes sense to you guys???? 
Besides i am too busy building my 2.0 aba 16v turbo engine for the moment to star with my friend's car.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: In search of a sick engine..... (xtremevdub)*


_Quote »_and if a 32v North Star fits (V8) a W8 should have even more room. Does this makes sense to you guys???? 

That is true. However, the 32V NorthStar some in the FWD STSs, so it's semi equipped to be swpped into another FWD car. It's completely possible to put a W8 into a MK2, just depends on how much money you can spend. It would definitely garner you points in exclusivity. 
The big issue of it though is that there isn't too much tuning potential out of the engine right now. I don't think there is a chip out there for it, and turbocharging it is almost out of the question. I rigged up a supercharger for the one that was intended to go into the MK4, but we were only able to run about 6 PSI before detonation started rearing its ugly head, that was on 94 octane to boot. We came to the conclusion that the engine was making about 350-360 crank hp on 5 PSI. But with no way to really lower the compression ratio because of the unusual design of the head gasket, it was a lost cause.
Good luck with the crossflow 16V T, be prepared for some tuning headaches though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

